# InterKoi 2012  am 31. März - 1.April 2012



## Joerg (5. Feb. 2012)

Die InterKoi 2012 mit Bonsai-Show findet am 31. März - 1.April 2012 in Rheinberg statt.
Es ist eine Fachmesse, bei der auch die besten Koi aus Europa gekürt werden.
http://www.interkoi.de/

Neben den reinen Koi Sachen, gibt es auch eine große Anzahl an Verkaufständen, die sinnvolles normales Teichzubehör verkaufen.
Besonders interessant sind die Fachvorträge, die von nahmhaften Referenten vorgetragen werden.

Ich habe meine Karte und das Hotel schon gebucht. 

Gibt es denn noch andere, die sich dieses Event gönnen?


----------



## Ulli (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: InterKoi 2012  am 31. März - 1.April 2012*

Hallo Jörg,

ich werde auf jeden Fall auch hinfahren, ob Hotel weiß ich noch nicht, eventuell komme ich privat unter 
Ist mit Sicherheit ein klasse Event für jeden Koi Fan.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## rease (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: InterKoi 2012  am 31. März - 1.April 2012*

Mein Frauchen macht zu diesem Zeitpunkt nen Praktikum in Duisburg, ein perfekter grund um sie an diesem Wochenende zu besuchen 

werd dann bestimmt mal schauen gehen 

hehe ^^


----------



## newbee (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: InterKoi 2012  am 31. März - 1.April 2012*

Ich werde auch wieder da sein, wie letztes Jahr schon.


----------

